
Lambda: the ultimate syntax-semantics interface - fogus
http://okmij.org/ftp/gengo/NASSLLI10/
======
igravious
Yes. But what about this page? It is a course outline. So none of the
information is in depth. Are you pointing out what a groovy course this would
be if we could attend it? Are you pointing out the awesomeness of this course?
Scribbling a little bit of what motivated you to post this link would be most
enlightening. To me it seems like a post-grad course that maybe 1% of computer
science or linguistic grads could pursue. It gives no background information
and is written in a kind of "you'd have to already know this" to understand
this kind of way.

